# How to mass produce custom pc-s



## JTX (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey,

I was curious about, how Alienware and other companies like that produce cutoms pc-s? Is there any techniqe how to modify the cases and how to assemble pc-s faster with somekind of tecnology?

Ty for answers,
JTX


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 16, 2013)

they have their custom stuff mass produced. simple as that. you will notice that most "custom" parts are infact plastics, which are cheap and easy to mass produce.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 16, 2013)

it's all smoke mirrors


----------



## AsRock (Mar 16, 2013)

Jetster said:


> it's all smoke mirrors



hehe,  their like cars 100's of them on car parks behind a locked gate as no one brought them.


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 16, 2013)

magic and skooma


----------



## AsRock (Mar 16, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> magic and skooma



Now that's just you playing to much Skyrim that lol.


When building custom  computers after constantly every day of the week you get used to how to and after a while you get faster, how ever i would of thought on a much larger scale there be a few people who are set to do different parts of the build.


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 16, 2013)

I used to work at dell... and that place really a lot of hell. and the work conditions and people started to smell. nothing but crappy boxes to sell.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 16, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> I used to work at dell... and that place really a lot of hell. and the work conditions and people started to smell. nothing but crappy boxes to sell.



Yeah i could believe it too, Love computers love building them but a production line OMG every thing but love and just total brain dead.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 16, 2013)

When your producing 1000s its no longer costom


----------



## JTX (Mar 16, 2013)

Jetster said:


> When your producing 1000s its no longer costom



Thats totally true.

By any meens the production must be worker friendly and automated.
But you cant produce 1 custom built pc at the time. Think about the costs...
To come back to the question, are most of the pc-s produced like the pictures below, in assebly line where every person has his/her set of tasks? 
What tecnology could be used, to create new cases, for cutting and finishing the product? 
Or does anyone know the machinery used in factories or the robots what are effective in repetive work.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 16, 2013)

Metal work for new cases be done by humans programing what they want the machine to cut. Then it might go to another machine to fold the metal.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 16, 2013)

JTX said:


> By any meens the production must be worker friendly and automated.
> But you cant produce 1 custom built pc at the time. Think about the costs...



It doesn't cost that much, really, to build 1-off PCs. You need to start by using parts off of the shelf, obviously, and as you can increase in volume sold, you can increase what you buy, which with nearly any company, entitles you to discounts.

Personally, I get a discount at a local retailer for most common stuff. How much I won't tell you, but it's enough that I make a bit extra. I simply approached management at the store after spending X dollars. in 12 months. That said, I won't sell a PC for less than $1250. If someone wants to pay less, they can buy a Dell or something. So costs do paly a factor, but they to not inhibit being a small PC builder.

Assembly-line stuff is expensive, sure, but that's why only large companies do that. But you can definitely make your way up to that if you can find a market that you can appeal to easily. Dell became Dell in North America because they offered value PCs, plus financing. That financing bit was the intelligent part, and using a separate business to protect each was perfectly done.


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 16, 2013)

folding machines are built specific to their use. even different cases require different folding machines depending on what to fold.

cutting is usually done in industries with a CNC-plasma/laser cutter.



cadaveca said:


> It doesn't cost that much, really, to build 1-off PCs. You need to start by using parts off of the shelf, obviously, and as you can increase in volume sold, you can increase what you buy, which with nearly any company, entitles you to discounts.
> 
> Personally, I get a discount at a local retailer for most common stuff. How much I won't tell you, but it's enough that I make a bit extra. I simply approached management at the store after spending X dollars. in 12 months. That said, I won't sell a PC for less than $1250. If someone wants to pay less, they can buy a Dell or something. So costs do paly a factor, but they to not inhibit being a small PC builder.



it varies from country to country. for e.g. if i build a 1000$ rig no one is going pay me 20$ for it!

so the cost of labor plays a pivotal role. even though items are cheap if you buy off the shelves, it will still take some time to assemble them and stuff.
thats where the production costs come in.

if you think about it, manual labor is the time where the max amount of value is added to a certain product.


----------



## Geofrancis (Mar 16, 2013)

if you want a pc for anything other than normal use (internet, office, music, video) get it custom built but don't make noob mistakes..

1. DONT USE SHIT THE POWER SUPPLY THAT COMES WITH THE CASE (pretty much any that are grey)
2. REMEMBER TO INSTALL FANS ON THE CASE
3. BUY A PROPER HEATSINK FOR THE CPU STOCK ONES ARE CRAP.
4. DONT CHEAP OUT ON THE GRAPHICS CARD FOR A BETTER PROCESSOR IF YOU PLAN ON GAMING
5. IF YOU DONT KNOW WHERE THE PLUG GOES ASK SOMEONE!


----------



## Frick (Mar 16, 2013)

Geofrancis said:


> if you want a pc for anything other than normal use (internet, office, music, video) get it custom built but don't make noob mistakes..
> 
> 1. DONT USE SHIT THE POWER SUPPLY THAT COMES WITH THE CASE
> 2. REMEMBER TO INSTALL FANS ON THE CASE
> ...



1. Not all of them are shit. Most are, but not all.
3. No they are not.

And caps lock makes you look smarter.


----------



## Geofrancis (Mar 16, 2013)

Frick said:


> 1. Not all of them are shit. Most are, but not all.
> 3. No they are not.
> 
> And caps lock makes you look smarter.


1. i have been in computer repairs for years and the amount of grey won hung lo power supply's I have seen with failed fans causing the power supply to fail or failing fans that rattle and vibrate making a huge amount of noise,refusing to power on,failed with a bang and destroyed an entire computer

so if you cant find a review on a real tech site don't use it.

3. You can get a heatsink with a 120mm fan for £3.50 that performs better than a stock heatsink while being totaly silent. why spend £150 on a CPU and use pretty much the worst heatsink you can get?


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 16, 2013)

Geofrancis said:


> 4. DONT CHEAP OUT ON THE GRAPHICS CARD FOR A BETTER PROCESSOR IF YOU PLAN ON GAMING




Wrong. You need a CPU that can stress and unlock all the potential of the graphics card. Bottleneck remember ? 

If you ask me the CPU and GPU are the most expensive components and you have to spend as much as you can on both.

Sp they togheter assure you the best gaming experience.


----------



## Frick (Mar 16, 2013)

Geofrancis said:


> 1. i have been in computer repairs for years and the amount of grey won hung lo power supply's I have seen with failed fans causing the power supply to fail or failing fans that rattle and vibrate making a huge amount of noise,refusing to power on,failed with a bang and destroyed an entire computer
> 
> so if you cant find a review on a real tech site don't use it.
> 
> 3. You can get a heatsink with a 120mm fan for £3.50 that performs better than a stock heatsink while being totaly silent. why spend £150 on a CPU and use pretty much the worst heatsink you can get?



Well again, most are, but there are decent ones.

And for CPU heatsinks.. All my CPU's in recent years have been cooled with stock stuff and it has always been pretty quiet and cool. Why spend extra money at all if you don't have to? If you are into overclocking and stuff yeah sure go nuts, but if you are not stock coolers are more than adequate for the job.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 16, 2013)

Custom PC imply that its unique. Personal and not a speculation for profits based on one design. This is what PC gaming is all about. Not some console box or "I can make it for less" design that has no real ability to be modified, upgraded or changed in any beneficial way. The down (and up) side is there is no way to insure all your parts will work together in a way they were designed to. So it take a special type of person that can solve problems and overcome serous engineering issues, some that may take you to the brink of insanity. Now you can pay someone to build your custom PC but why.


----------



## Frick (Mar 16, 2013)

Jetster said:


> Custom PC imply that its unique. Personal and not a speculation for profits based on one design. This is what PC gaming is all about. Not some console box or "I can make it for less" design that has no real ability to be modified, upgraded or changed in any beneficial way.



I don't agree with this at all. IMO that is what being an "enthusiast" is about, which isn't the same as gaming (even though the two collide on occasion).


----------



## Jetster (Mar 16, 2013)

enthusiast is the person that builds the custom PC. But I get the PC gaming thing


----------



## Dent1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Geofrancis said:


> 13. You can get a heatsink with a 120mm fan for £3.50 that performs better than a stock heatsink while being totaly silent. why spend £150 on a CPU and use pretty much the worst heatsink you can get?



Bad example. The delivery cost more than the item!



£3.54 + £4.98 delivery 

These days stock heatsinks that AMD / Intel provide in the retail box are silent or near silent. Aftermarket heatsinks are good for enhusiast planning on pumping extra voltage into the CPU or applying an above average overclock. For average joes stock heat sink/fans are fine. But I would say working on older compuer the pre year 2005 era of rigs the stock fans were pretty loud indeed.


----------



## Geofrancis (Mar 16, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> Wrong. You need a CPU that can stress and unlock all the potential of the graphics card. Bottleneck remember ?
> 
> If you ask me the CPU and GPU are the most expensive components and you have to spend as much as you can on both.
> 
> Sp they togheter assure you the best gaming experience.



Yes I agree but the amount of i7 gaming computers you see with a HD5450 so frustrating. people thinking they bought a gaming pc because the graphics has 1gb keep thinking their computer is broken when they lag out on games on anything above low settings..



Dent1 said:


> Bad example. The delivery cost more than the item!
> 
> £3.54 + £4.98 delivery
> 
> These days stock heatsinks that AMD / Intel provide in the retail box are silent or near silent. Aftermarket heatsinks are good for enhusiast planning on pumping extra voltage into the CPU or applying an above average overclock. For average joes stock heat sink/fans are fine. But I would say working on older compuer the pre year 2005 era of rigs the stock fans were pretty loud indeed.






Frick said:


> Well again, most are, but there are decent ones.
> 
> And for CPU heatsinks.. All my CPU's in recent years have been cooled with stock stuff and it has always been pretty quiet and cool. Why spend extra money at all if you don't have to? If you are into overclocking and stuff yeah sure go nuts, but if you are not stock coolers are more than adequate for the job.



if you only want a basic computer buy a dell or a laptop.

if you want a gaming computer then get a good heatsink. it runs at higher loads for long periods of time and will collect dust and wear faster than your average pc. so the more overhead on the cooling and the slower the fan rpm the better


----------



## Hood (Mar 18, 2013)

If they make more than 1, it's not "custom", it's a boutique build, which may entail unique components or a proprietary cooling system, but a true custom rig is one designed and built one-off, by hand, by an enthusiast (or a boutique if it's a custom order).  Either way, if the end user is the one who decides which parts to use, it's "custom" by definition, especially if the end user modifies any components.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 18, 2013)

"customized" would be a more appropriate term. they give you options and you customize it to your liking, but it's never really "custom".


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 18, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> Wrong. You need a CPU that can stress and unlock all the potential of the graphics card. Bottleneck remember ?
> 
> If you ask me the CPU and GPU are the most expensive components and you have to spend as much as you can on both.
> 
> Sp they togheter assure you the best gaming experience.



GPUs are also easier to upgrade then CPUs.

Both software and hardware wise. CPU changes trigger more DRM to freak out but GPU changes don't have as much weight.


----------

